# 16 week lab pup: Housetraining massively regressing!



## Stephaniedee (Jun 9, 2012)

We got our lab pup at 7 weeks old, and by 10 weeks she seemed pretty much house trained. She whined when she needed the toilet and only wee-ed in the house if we didn't take her straight out when she whined. We thought we had it cracked!

However, at about 14 weeks she started toileting in the house. No whines, no warning, she would just drop and wee. And she is still doing it now even 2 weeks later.

Here's an example. Today we went and bought her a new bed. We got back and let her out of her crate and naturally took her straight to the garden where she did a little wee. Brought her in and fussed her before letting her get on her brand new comfy bed. She then proceeded to wee all over it. She was told off and taken back outside and told to wee, which she didn't. Assuming she had done it all in the house she came back in. She then spent 15 minutes outside in the gardens with my hubby as he sorted out the BBQ. She came in and sat by my feet. I looked down and she literally wee-ed at my feet.

It is massively frustrating because we were doing so well and she has all of a sudden taken a massive step back. We are doing all the same things as we were before when she was a younger pup, taking her out straight after eating, taking her out every 45min. But she goes out and does nothing in the garden then wees in the house.

HELP HELP HELP it's driving us crazy! Anyone experienced this before? Any advice?

Sorry about the length of this post! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Is it possible she has a bit of a water infection? I think I'd get her checked over by the vet, just to be on the safe side.

Assuming all is fine, just keep taking her out to the garden every hour and rewarding and praising MASSIVELY when she relieves herself outside.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree with above post, that doesn't seem right, but importantly don't tell her off, simply praise when she gets it right, it works out much quicker in the long run


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh no, how frustrating for you! You could bang your head against a brick wall with them sometimes!

Is she food orientated? Do you give her a treat when she wees outside? We used a cue word with Teddy- 'be quick', so he knew that if we said that and he did a jimmy riddle that he'd get a treat! When he was tiny he started weeing on commad even if it was just a trickle, but it was quite handy to make sure _every time_ he went outside he went to the loo! It sort of durmmed it in that that is where he should wee and not inside!

The other thing we did was when he started weeing in the house, we'd make a mad dash to the back door making excited squeals etc to shock him into stopping. He'd then think we were playing and run after us. We'd then pop him out to finish outside!

Saying that, my lab is 11months and clearly he still hasn't learnt...
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/239436-teddy-just-cocked-his-leg-me.html

Hehe this was a one-off... she will get it eventually, don't worry! Sometimes they regress because you think they have got it and don't praise them enough anymore, so they kind of forget what to do. Thats happened with us with Ted!

Good luck.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Definitely check for water infection as the poster said, if that's fine I would start again as if you just got her. I also know when we thought Angel had it cracked we probably got a bit lazy thinking she didn't need our 'help' any more and she started having accidents in the house, totally our fault  She's almost 7 months now and we still praise her lots for doing her business outside. The weeing on the bed might simply be a case of 'this doesn't smell like it belongs here - I should give it my smell'

Good luck


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Once you've ruled out a UTI then just keep at your routine, and as others have said - don't tell them off for peeing as they can then start to pee when nervous or excited - she may have peed at your feet because she was nervous so it's best just to ignore and praise like a crazy person when they get it right! They do go through phases as they grow when they suddenly realise that peeing in doors is far easier and less hassle!! My ovcharka did the same thing - we thought we'd cracked it by 12 weeks then at about 5-6 months old he went through a rebelious teenage stroppy phase and would pee and poop indoors despite having just been out!!! He did grow out of it a month or so later and has not done anything since and he's 10 months old now and asks to go out - they do grow out of it - but they like to test us on the way!!!!


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Just to add to the other posters - don't forget that when they are young they can get distracted by other things going on and forget that they need to go until it is too late. A puppy that can usually signal that they need out - or has a routine and usually goes at certain times can get excited by anything new or different and only realise that they needed out as they start to pee.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i've also found teething can set them back .


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

I agree with the above my first thought was UTI/teething we were very very luck with our last pup got to grips with toilet training.but tbh i took him out after a sleep play eating or if looking a bit lost or sniffing when he had a accident at first i would catch him mid wee pick up and straight in the garden and he got told be clean and massive praise it sounds as though youd cracked it so maybe a check at the vets to rule out any uti but teething really does effect we just went back to square 1 and redid with everything as and when needed.
Good luck hope alls well soon she will pick it all back up very quickly labs are very clever and she only tiny yet you have done well to have success at this age lots of people dont get to where you have for a good few months so well done you.


----------

